
Life After Being Acquihired - uglyzigzag
I co-founded a company for 4 years with 2 other cofounders. Early this year, we decided to pursue acquisitions because our business went on the trajectory as a lifestyle business and we wanted to have the best outcome for our investors.<p>We basically went to all the possible companies and got 3 acquihire offers. A) One with 3 cofounders with jobs and some consideration, B) one with 2 tech cofounders with some consideration and C) one with 2 tech cofounders with no consideration.<p>To make the investors happy, make sure the non-tech cofounder having a job (and the non-tech founder basically wanted to pay me to accept the offer A, but I did not take his money), I decided to agree to go with A, however, the buying company gave me a low ball offer while giving the two other founders great pay packages. My other offers from B and C were far appealing than A, with higher pay and far better levels (because both B and C truly needed me to build their tech and respected my seniority).
From joining the company A, I have been told myself every day that choosing A was a rational decision, but I&#x27;m sad every day. I don&#x27;t like working for corp especially for climbing the corp ladders, but now I have to face being judged by levels every day. Company A basically told me, &quot;if you think you are good, prove it to me&quot;, but I have been requesting to get a bigger scope project to get a chance for promotion, but there has been none.<p>I&#x27;m just sad because this choice may be rational but I have sacrificed for other people.
======
gus_massa
Do you have a vesting schedule?

